# In bed pup tent



## k10macosta (Nov 6, 2012)

I modified my old pup tent to fit in the bed of my k10 over the roll bar. Its not completely done but its pretty good for now. It fits nicely in my bed box and I can carry it around all the time. I actually made it for after prom. My buddies and our ladies are gonna do some 4 wheeling out to a place in the woods and camp there. While everyone else is on the ground me and my date will be high and dry. There are a couple gaps in the pictures but I need to tighten everything up and make a couple cuts.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Make sure your captain wears a hat or you'll need to find a way to fit a crib in there! Lol


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Make sure your captain wears a hat or you'll need to find a way to fit a crib in there! Lol


LOL! I never got to go to my prom. My dad was uber over protective! I did get to go to my BFF's little brother's prom as his date a few years later. I took him to the Rocky Horror Picture Show after wards. He lost his "virginity" for sure that night!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Make sure your captain wears a hat or you'll need to find a way to fit a crib in there! Lol


stupid hats... I know they are "necessary" but man.. talk about a mood killer..

Anyway.. moving on.. I used to have a Nissan Pickup with cap on the back. some of you might call it a topper or something. Best camping/date night thing ever! :beercheer: Well.. besides an actual camper. But.. ya know..

Get that thing tweaked and close the gaps, and you should be good to go. Getting up off the ground is a huge bonus! Just hope you don't have squeaky shocks/leaf springs!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Grimm said:


> LOL! I never got to go to my prom. My dad was uber over protective! I did get to go to my BFF's little brother's prom as his date a few years later. I took him to the Rocky Horror Picture Show after wards. He lost his "virginity" for sure that night!


LOL... I'm not sure if you are just out right saying what happened, or putting quotes around his loss of "Virginity" because he saw Rocky Horror Picture Show?   :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

d_saum said:


> LOL... I'm not sure if you are just out right saying what happened, or putting quotes around his loss of "Virginity" because he saw Rocky Horror Picture Show?   :2thumb:


He was a Rocky "virgin"


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Grimm said:


> He was a Rocky "virgin"


LOL.. thanks for clarifying!  I loved Rocky Horror Picture Show in the theaters where they do all the crazy stuff, but cannot bare to watch it if it's on TV. It's just not the same!


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I like we're this is going lol


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

8thDayStranger said:


> Make sure your captain wears a hat or you'll need to find a way to fit a crib in there! Lol


Yep, us flat bedders tarp our loads


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

d_saum said:


> LOL.. thanks for clarifying!  I loved Rocky Horror Picture Show in the theaters where they do all the crazy stuff, but cannot bare to watch it if it's on TV. It's just not the same!


Yup. I actually am on one of the tribute documentaries. Its called "A Regular Frankie Fan". I had just gotten my nipples pierced the day they were filming it so I flashed the camera crew.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

k10macosta said:


> I modified my old pup tent to fit in the bed of my k10 over the roll bar. Its not completely done but its pretty good for now. It fits nicely in my bed box and I can carry it around all the time. I actually made it for after prom. My buddies and our ladies are gonna do some 4 wheeling out to a place in the woods and camp there. While everyone else is on the ground me and my date will be high and dry. There are a couple gaps in the pictures but I need to tighten everything up and make a couple cuts.


It makes a nice difference to get off of the ground. Just be sure to park on a slight incline (rear end low) if there is any chance for rain. You don't want the water running toward the cab. lol


----------

